# Repairing Rubber Roof



## Pillaz (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesterday I noticed a 1ft in diameter bubble under the rubber in the roof by the rear ac unit. It is a 91 allegro bay. I see no tears or holes but obviously there is a leak somewhere. It has not leaked into the coach.  I am assuming (which I should know better) that I will have to cut out a portion of the rubber, see if there is any damage to the underlayment which I believe to be wood. Then glue down a piece of rubber roofing.  
Any tips, tricks, advise would be helpful.
Thanks in advance for all of your help.
Also I am a tightwad and any advice on where I can get the products I need for the repair cheep would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: Repairing Rubber Roof

Not necessarily a leak.  The roof was glued down to the wood underlayment, and it sounds like it has turned loose.  Does not mean it has leaked.  It does require further investigation.  
Push on the bubble and see if the wood is still solid.  You might be able to put a small hole in the rubber, reglue it, and seal you hole without too much cash outlay.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: Repairing Rubber Roof

Thanks Ken,  I ran my hand accross it and the wood underneath feels rougher than the rest of the roof. If feels as tho it is crumbling a little bit.


----------



## ironart (Aug 26, 2008)

Re: Repairing Rubber Roof

Hi Jim,
I don't know anything about rubber roofs, but I do know about dry rot.  I lived on a wooden boat for 13 years and my wife and I had to deal with quite a bit of dry rot  over the years.    The skin of our boat was fiberglass over plywood and there would be some small cracks in the fiberglass which would allow water to get in. 

The best thing you can do before you start any repair of the roof is to flood the area with Vinegar and let that dry well. .  This will kill any dry rot fungus and the smell that comes with it. 

Good Luck

Paul


----------



## Pillaz (Sep 2, 2008)

Re: Repairing Rubber Roof

Paul,
Thanks for the advice I will do that.  If the weather ever breaks I will fix the roof.


----------



## lsh056526 (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Repairing Rubber Roof

we have a 1998 37' pacearrow
we patched and sealed around the shower bubble, front & back seams, a few nail pops with rubber roof 6" repair tape.

the rubber roof is getting thin. we have been comparing sealant materials for the full roof.
walmart has several sta-kool sealants  this company has 2 products. the ingredients are identical. 
(sk-770 elastomeric , sk-700),  that states they can be used on rv's.
has anyone used either of these products or could share their successes or failures?
thanks,
roya


----------

